# ssri withdrawal hypersexuality



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

has anyone else experienced almost manic like symptoms when they go off their ssri way to fast. i went off effexor way to fast and i have hypersexuality and whats weird is that even though i get sad and have brain zaps once in a while i get a surge of emotional excitement/euphoria. 


i am assuming that since serotonin is like a break pedal on dopamine that my brain is firing off dopamine more so than a normal brain lol :teeth





anyway nice talking to you zap zap zap zap lol


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

What exactly do you mean you have hypersexuality? I've never heard anyone describe it like that. Do you mean increased sex drive? It's probably not that you're hypersexual now but that the drug you were taking killed your sex drive.

Just another reason I'd rather not be strung out on antidepressants if I can at all avoid it.


----------



## jinks57 (Feb 24, 2011)

To OP,

Yeah, you're really meant not to stop SSRI/SNRIs cold turkey. Although wikipedia is sometimes contrary to this, remember that its an open source site. I've never met a doctor who, even in just discussion, has EVER said otherwise in anything but a strong rejecting tone to me about this notion.

I dropped Strattera cold turkey and found the same thing, Hyper-romantic. Its a new term I just came across today when reading aloud to a sibling about their issues with bipolar. This happened last summer when I came off it and I came very close to having unprotected sex with a virtual stranger. Luckily, having met a person infected with AIDS before (this is the West, but still) I stopped myself going through with it at the last second, despite the mania.

If you do this again/are still experiencing it, go consult your GP immediately. I'm not sure but I think there are some meds you can do - assuming you had like a spare 2-3 days, that you can take which would sedate/knock you out and then when you wake be effectively reset.

To second poster, as much as I hate referencing Wikipedia, I just don't want to go find a more original and time-consuming website search:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypersexuality

Its a very common term. You may want to brush up on your vocab before you go asking others more well-informed to break theirs down for you.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

jinks57 said:


> Its a very common term. You may want to brush up on your vocab before you go asking others more well-informed to break theirs down for you.


I am perfectly informed, and my vocabulary is fine, thanks. I am perfectly aware of what hypersexuality is, it just sounds strange to hear someone say they "have hypersexuality."

Also, um...rude?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> has anyone else experienced almost manic like symptoms when they go off their ssri way to fast. i went off effexor way to fast and i have hypersexuality and whats weird is that even though i get sad and have brain zaps once in a while i get a surge of emotional excitement/euphoria.
> 
> *i am assuming that since serotonin is like a break pedal on dopamine that my brain is firing off dopamine more so than a normal brain lol *:teeth


that's an interesting supposition


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

jinks57 said:


> You may want to brush up on your vocab before you go asking others more well-informed to break theirs down for you.


:sus

Arrogant much?

Anyway, sounds like you have a sex drive again, which SSRIs are fairly notorious for stunting.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

jinks57 said:


> To OP,
> 
> Yeah, you're really meant not to stop SSRI/SNRIs cold turkey. Although wikipedia is sometimes contrary to this, remember that its an open source site. I've never met a doctor who, even in just discussion, has EVER said otherwise in anything but a strong rejecting tone to me about this notion.
> 
> ...


****off idiot.. this is a internet forum, not ****ing school.:roll talking like that to people who come looking for support and advise during the darkest periods of their lives?? Get a clue clown. Go post your garbage on a spelling bee website... :|

BTW don't go assuming that everyone knows what that means. I mean that's probably your busniss to know if you if you having intercourse with people with aids anyway.


----------



## truthbetold7 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Effexor and SSRI withdrawal*



InterestinglyInteresting said:


> has anyone else experienced almost manic like symptoms when they go off their ssri way to fast. i went off effexor way to fast and i have hypersexuality and whats weird is that even though i get sad and have brain zaps once in a while i get a surge of emotional excitement/euphoria.
> 
> i am assuming that since serotonin is like a break pedal on dopamine that my brain is firing off dopamine more so than a normal brain lol :teeth
> 
> anyway nice talking to you zap zap zap zap lol


My brother experienced these same symptoms, hyper-sexuality, insmonia, mania etc and was put on anti-psychotics (SSRI) because the withdrawal symptoms made him appear crazy. he was on SSRI's for ten years - when he withdrew from the SSRI he had seizures that caused post-ictal bliss and psychosis and aggression so bad it is a wonder he didn't end up killing someone. He had been weaning off the meds by 10% at a time for about a year and got to the halfway mark, got flu (a symptom of withdrawal) and didn't take meds for 3 days. He suffered these symptoms from withdrawing from HALF his original dose - he was psychotically aggressive during this time and if he had gone cold turkey off the full dose he or someone else would probably be dead. The withdrawal symptoms lasted around two months, he has recently been diagnosed with higher functioning autism which explains his social anxiety and also why he had such severe reactions to the drugs and such massive symptoms of withdrawal because the blood-brain barrier is highly permeable in autism sufferers so drugs are much more potent to them.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, when I stopped my SNRI cold turkey, I felt euphoric/energetic for one day. Libido was enhanced as well.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

First week on an ssri and the week stoping ct i notice some enhancement of sensenations , increased sperm transportation , and the ablitity to seduce girls just by looking at them haha. i like to test this out but i hate starting and stoping that crap. Usually the effect bottoms out after a week then stops completely sounds pretty crazy huh.


----------

